# Driving: Pet Peeves



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

If you drive, you have 'em. What are they?

I HATE someone driving slow in the passing lane right next to a car and won't move. When they finally do get past, they speed up faster than you intended to go in the first place, get next to another car, and slow down again. arrrgggg.

Another. (I have lots) People who merge onto a 65 mph expressway at 40 mph totally oblivious to the cars swerving into the left lane to get out of the way, or breaking hard to avoid slamming into them. (I invision my death from this one day).

C'mon, lemme hear 'em....


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

People who pull blindly in front of me then go 1/2 the speed that I am . I hate slamming on my breaks and hopeing the guy in back dose not hit me because of the idiot infront of me
people with a cell phone in one hand and a coffe,soda, etc in the other I always wonder what they are steering with
wemon or men putting eye makeup on while driveing


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> People who pull blindly in front of me then go 1/2 the speed that I am . I hate slamming on my breaks and hopeing the guy in back dose not hit me because of the idiot infront of me
> people with a cell phone in one hand and a coffe,soda, etc in the other I always wonder what they are steering with
> wemon or men putting eye makeup on while driveing


Absolutely! Or driving with their precious little poodle Fee Fee in their lap...

Cell phones was another one. I have a bumper sticker that says. "Guns don't kill people, poeple on cell phone kill people". One of the few good things NY did was ban those things. Almost every time I see someone do something monutentally stupid, they talking on one.


----------



## Paul B (May 12, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Absolutely! Or driving with their precious little poodle Fee Fee in their lap...
> 
> Cell phones was another one. I have a bumper sticker that says. "Guns don't kill people, poeple on cell phone kill people". One of the few good things NY did was ban those things. Almost every time I see someone do something monutentally stupid, they talking on one.


 
Those are both good. Speaking of having visions of dying in a car crash..I am going when somebody turns on their turning signal,slows down..I start to pass in the passing(right side) lane..and they take off again, That little scenario has played out more then once.It's almost an epidemic around here..oh,and they're usually talking on the phone.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2006)

Lately it has been getting behind someone driving through town at 5 miles an hour who then stop at a green light then making me get the red.  Must be the time of day that the older or insecure people venture out.  I have to turn and pick another route but we only have so many north south routes in town and then it gets out of my way.  Just shoot me if I ever get this bad.  Hey I could take the 55 alive test right now~hahahah~and get 10% off my insurance. It would cut the cost that we have to pay for our son driving. But if they force me to drive at anything less than the speed limit I think I would go crazy. TW


----------



## Carol (May 12, 2006)

That old guy in the hat, driving his Cadillac...


----------



## Ping898 (May 12, 2006)

I hate people who drive on the shoulder when traffic is backed up and then expect to be let back into traffic when they reach as far as they can go and those who get pissed off and honk at you when they are at fault.


----------



## Paul B (May 12, 2006)

No "Thank You" wave...grrrrr..


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> That old guy in the hat, driving his Cadillac...


Gawd! That's an expression I've used since I started driving. I thought "The hat" was just me! LMAO!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 12, 2006)

I live in the Senior Citizen state (aka "Sunshine State" or more commonly Florida).  My peeves are as follows.

1.  Drivers who enjoy their morning drive in the fast lane (left lane).  These people will move from the right lane into the left because someone is on their butt.  Rather than make them go around.  Or they take the left and just drive like they should be on the right.

2.  Drivers who are in the left lane who insist on not passing the slow truck in the right lane (afraid or something) thus making everyone drive through 13 gears worth of acceloration.

3.  Drivers that abandon all common sense and rules of the road when it comes to turn through medians.  Normally the rules of the road is stay right.  Well here they decide that going left is the wiser choice.  Just so that the two cars that are turning in opposite directions can both risk each other's lives by forcing each other to try and look through/around/over/under each other's vehicles to see oncoming traffic.  If they would just go to the right, they would never have each other's vehicles as obstacles.

4.  The overly friendly driver who is on a six lane road and decides that since the left lane is at a stop or crawl that he/she could be very nice and let that car that is waiting in the median, to turn.  Never once thinking that the other two lanes are still full speed and they are baiting the unsuspecting driver into an accident.  MORONS!

5.  People who come to a 3-way or 4-way stop and insist that every other driver go.

6.  Drivers who come to an intersection where the side streets have to stop and feel compelled to stop and let the waiting cars go.

7.  The driver that insists on driving too close or simply just likes to get freaky with the brakes at the first sign of brake lights.  Also those who drive to close to the car ahead and are constantly slamming on brakes.

8.   The latest and last for now is.... Drivers that come to a red light and leave 3 car lengths of space in front of them, only to creep up every time they feel like the light is going to change.

Geesh, I can't think of any more right now.  All I can say is, it is a damn good thing that we DON'T drive flying vehicles.  With as many people that have such difficulty moving about in 2 dimensions, it is down right scary to think of the horror if they were allowed to fly vehicles over our heads.

9.  OK one more....  Drivers who completely forget how to drive as soon as it starts raining.


Does anyone remember this...


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember this...


Uh yea, unfortunately I do. Just saw him earlier today as a matter of fact.


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Lately it has been getting behind someone driving through town at 5 miles an hour who then stop at a green light then making me get the red.


I know and I swear that's a new thing. It's only the past year or two I've noticed that happens daily. They creep, then get the light. You get stuck. Really pisses me off.


----------



## mrhnau (May 12, 2006)

People that drive 55 in parking lots, get right up on your butt and start cursing because you are not doing the same.

People that park next to you and give you about 1 inch of room to get out of your door, even though you parked right in the middle of your slot.

stupid people that jaywalk WITHOUT EVEN LOOKING FOR ONCOMING TRAFFIC! We get that ALL the time at my school. drives me nuts!



> I hate people who drive on the shoulder when traffic is backed up and then expect to be let back into traffic when they reach as far as they can go and those who get pissed off and honk at you when they are at fault.


I second that!


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

The '88 honda civic with the 5" tennis ball launcher out the back, a 3 layer wing that weighs more than the car, and covered with NOZ stickers, that must prove his 120 hp car is fast by zipping up and down the side streets where my kids are playing.

The guy with the 1000 amp system making my teeth rattle from 4 cars away.

Switching gears. Parking lots.

The same car that needs to park on an angle blocking 3 spots so no one will scratch his rust.

People who park in handicap parking to save time.


----------



## crushing (May 12, 2006)

The dim people driving with their parking lights on rather than just turning their lights on.  I guess they're parking down the highway.  I think they think it looks cool.  I see it a lot on the sportier cars and trucks.  Some people are even worse and don't turn any lights on when it's dark and rainy.  Saw that a lot today.

The butt-heads that toss their cigarette butts out the window.  It's okay to litter as long as it's done in smaller increments?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 12, 2006)

The Return of the Snow birds!

Those that wait until the last minute to get into the left hand turn lane. 

Those that get into it too soon and drive a mile in it, when 250 feet or so is sufficient.


The fact that my car is broken or any car I drive is broken. Becuase it seems every other car on the road can change lanes into the left land really fast to cut you off, but take a mile to change back into the left lane.

Lots more


----------



## TigerWoman (May 12, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> The dim people driving with their parking lights on rather than just turning their lights on.  I guess they're parking down the highway.  I think they think it looks cool.  I see it a lot on the sportier cars and trucks.  Some people are even worse and don't turn any lights on when it's dark and rainy.  Saw that a lot today.



I remember last year while dropping my son off to school being in a line of cars waiting at the stop and a cop comes by makes everyone roll down their window and yell that we have to turn our headlights on. Huh? It was morning  8ish but not dark nor rainy, nor were we in a funeral procession.  Was he being cranky?  TW


----------



## Kacey (May 12, 2006)

The person who was trying to help the car on the left shoulder, who got there by jumping in front of me and then slamming on his brakes to stop on the shoulder... while traffic was moving 65+ mph.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 12, 2006)

Volvo drivers.

Tailgating especially with really bright headlights that you'd swear were full beam.

People not indicating and roundabouts, i can't read minds.

Driving miss daisy in the non crawler lanes of the motorway.

People taking forever to overtake you on the motorway and when they finally do they sink back to the speed they were doing before meaning you then have to overtake them.  

People sat in the middle lane with cars accumilating behind them when the inside lane is clear, do they not see what is happening behind them or to the side of them?

And volvo drivers seem to be the culprits on most occasions for the above.  And they tend to be blind because they have some weird suggestion of safety made to them by the stereo type of the volvo car.


----------



## Ping898 (May 12, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> The dim people driving with their parking lights on rather than just turning their lights on. I guess they're parking down the highway. I think they think it looks cool.


 
Well this one I am guilty of (my car always has parking lights on) but I have a sensitivity to light so it will be nearly dark some days and I will still have my sunglasses on not realizing how dark it has gotten, especially on long trips where it started bright and got dark slowly, so I never turn on my regular lights....remember not all the annoying things on the road are done to piss off other drivers...

I hate it when motocycles drive in between the lanes in stopped traffic.  While I recognize they have smaller vehicles and in many countries overseas you can do that, it always freaks me out cause they seem to come out of no where.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

anyone with not enough sence to pull over and let emergency cars,trucks, ambulences, etc. pass


----------



## Kacey (May 12, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> anyone with not enough sence to pull over and let emergency cars,trucks, ambulences, etc. pass



Indeed.  There were two accidents involving ambulances in Colorado in the last two weeks - one involving a teen trying to go throw an intersection (ran a stop sign), and one involving an ambulance driving trying to pass a semi (still under investigation).  I see people not stopping all the time, or trying to follow closely behind emergency vehicles to take advantage of those who do stop.


----------



## Jenna (May 12, 2006)

--Ladies who do their mascara in their rearview as they make their way to work. The rearview is not the place to apply mascara. The rearview is way better for lipstick, LOL.
--Guys whose egos will not let them be overtaken by a girl in a more powerful car.
--Cyclists who treat red lights as more of a suggestion.
--Superbike riders who harrass everyone just because their bikes are faster.
--Superbike riders who are actually just old guys with complicated middle age issues (and who harass everyone just because their bikes are faster)
--Truck drivers sans trailer who feel their lighter load gives them indycar superstrength.

And to all those other folk who just "own the road" I salute you all 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> --Ladies who do their mascara in their rearview as they make their way to work. The rearview is not the place to apply mascara. The rearview is way better for lipstick, LOL.



And Dry their hair, and apply facial make-up, etcetera  



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> --Guys whose egos will not let them be overtaken by a girl in a more powerful car.



Hey a "Girl" in a Powerful Car who can drive it is attractive to me. But then again am an engineer and like challenges and giving due credit where due credit is due.


----------



## Zepp (May 13, 2006)

Too many pet peeves to list, but the biggest one for me is *tailgating*.  Especially when I'm already doing 5-10 mph over the speed limit.  Even more so when there's a car in front of me and it's only a one or two-lane road.

I need a bumper sticker that says: "I don't swing that way.  Please, *get off my ***!*"


----------



## Jenna (May 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hey a "Girl" in a Powerful Car who can drive it is attractive to me. But then again am an engineer and like challenges and giving due credit where due credit is due.


Hey big mad Rich my fighting friend 
I can see why so many good Martial Talk folk are using signatures with quotations and pearls of wisdom issued from you yourself. What can I say, his one here's just doing it for me!

But yes, see that's the thing there. Challenge = competition, yes? And guys are competitive irrespective of age. I have a pet theory that younger guys cannot allow themselves to be passed by me because it creates too much of a dislocation of their fragile ego. With the guys that are out of their twenties and theoretically mature enough to know better, they have the self-confidence to ensure the ego-denting is not so much of an issue. But you hit the nail on the head when you said it's not about damaged ego, it's more about rising to a "challenge".

As en engineer Rich you'll know there ain't no arguing with power, LOL. If I have it and you don't then what's a badboy to do?  Anytime Rich, anytime  

Pay no heed, I'm just jokin wid ya...

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bydand (May 13, 2006)

Oh, where to start?  Blue-Hair drivers?  Tailgaters?  Semis who "own the road"?  Farm Trucks who havent seen an inspection station in 40 years?  Oh the decisions, there are so many!

Tailgaters!  That has to be my BIGGEST pet-peeve on the road.  Come on, I am always going way too far over the speed limit already, just pass already.  I know I drive a little junker to work, but 70 in a 50 is my usual speed, shouldn't matter if it is in a Jag, or on a skateboard.  I know you have a "nicer" car than this one is, just proves Daddy gives anything to idiots.  Makes me want to go home and get my little Jeep CJ-5 and show them that size dosen't matter - except under the hood!  (Just to answer the inevetable questions:  375-HP 360 CI, 400+Ft/Lb; Stick (of course),  Fiberglass body - total weight 1850 Lbs with me and 25 gallons of gas aboard.)


----------



## Henderson (May 13, 2006)

People who feel that they must pull out in front of you, only to turn off a few blocks down the street.  They really couldn't wait...could they?


----------



## Henderson (May 13, 2006)

The dorks in the "whatever car club" that wave to each other just because their driving the same kind of car.  Corvette owners are notorious for this.


----------



## Gemini (May 13, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> The dorks in the "whatever car club" that wave to each other just because their driving the same kind of car. Corvette owners are notorious for this.


Ah yes. 'Vette etiquette. Doesn't usually bother me until they stop in the middle of the road to do it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2006)

I have many, many, driving pet peeves. Here are a couple I can think of right off the bat.

One is not using turn signals..or breaking and as an afterthought using the turn signal...yeah...

Another is when people know a lane is merging and instead of merging while there's room and keeping everything flowing smoothly...they insist on driving past everyone else and then trying to squeeze in right at the merge therefore tying up traffic and creating more mess...ack...I hate that.

On another note...speaking of car clubs...many years ago I worked with a woman who drove a Chevette...she was always calling it her "Vette"...I wanted to smack her.


----------



## Xequat (May 13, 2006)

Good ones so far; I'm with ya on most of them.  

One of my big ones that I'm surprised I haven't seen mentioned yet is rubberneckers.  Trust me, folks, if there's 15 cops, EMT's, and firefighters around the accident, it's being handled and they don't need you to help.  And if you're curious to the point that you're willing to cause another one by slowing down to see what's going on, you should be interested enough to watch the news that night.  Please just keep on driving.

4-way intersections.  I love it when two-four cars pull up and either slow down to be nice where they know they won't be the first to stop so the other person can go, except that all of the cars are thinking the same thing, or when someone speeds up to the stop sign and slams on the brakes so that they're the first to stop, therefore the first to go.  And when everybody's feeling nice and waves someone else on, but nobody really knows who was there first, so we sit for 5-10 seconds trying to decide whose turn it is.  

Use of the left lane is my biggest one.  Get into the left lane to pass and when someone comes up behind because they are going faster, get out of their way.  That's it, it's not rocket surgery .

It's funny, because I live in the Ohio, Kentucky, indiana Tri-state area and I see the 4-way stop thing mostly in IN, the left-lane thing mostly in OH, and the problem with not using turn signals seems predominant in my home area of Northern Kentucky.  Funny about regional driving patterns.  I'm not even sure that cars purchased in NKY even come equipped with turn signals sometimes.  It's kind of anoying in general, but really sucks when you're trying to turn right onto a road and someone is coming, but they want to turn onto your road, but they don't use s signal, so you have to wait until they're completely on your road until you can get onto the next one.  God, I hate that.

And of course, the selfish jerks who try to speed ahead of traffic jams and squeeze their way in way up at the front, which actually makes the traffic jam last longer because someone will eventually stop to let these idiots in, instead of keeping things flowing at a slow pace.  Hey, slow's better than stopped.  Just makes you wish you carried a bunch of thumbtacks or nails in your car for their tires.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey big mad Rich my fighting friend
> I can see why so many good Martial Talk folk are using signatures with quotations and pearls of wisdom issued from you yourself. What can I say, his one here's just doing it for me!
> 
> But yes, see that's the thing there. Challenge = competition, yes? And guys are competitive irrespective of age. I have a pet theory that younger guys cannot allow themselves to be passed by me because it creates too much of a dislocation of their fragile ego. With the guys that are out of their twenties and theoretically mature enough to know better, they have the self-confidence to ensure the ego-denting is not so much of an issue. But you hit the nail on the head when you said it's not about damaged ego, it's more about rising to a "challenge".
> ...



Jenna et al,

Power wins on the open road. 

Skill wins in the hook-up and handling the launch without squealing the tires. 

Also, I have a simple V6 Firebird and I play with the V8 Mustangs. In long open roads of course they pull ahead of me, but from stop light to stop light (* No one else around *) or empty highway and play is commenced, it is not until they reach 80+ MPH / 128 KPH  that they begin the edge in front. 

Now if they have a running start their is no way to catch the up to the power that is already running.  

Also there is usually no replacement for displacement but this assumes equal skills.  



As to pet peeves for driving, those that have to come along side you with no room to move for anyone and try to act like there is going to be a race. 

Also those that drive on purpose to cut off a sports car even if the sports car is only doing the speed limit just like the last five cars that passed the person in question, but they have to cut you off to show you need to slow down, even though the 4x4 SUV went by even faster. 

Most people who drive a sports car, pay attention to the speed limit becuase the cops are looking for them to make a move, while the Soccer Mom in the SUV can swerve and be all over the road on the cell phone going faster then the speed limit then slowing for no apparent reason just becuase they are talking more intense on the phone. 



****** Note I do not adovacte speeding nor racing as they both can be dangerous to yourself and those around you. ******


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2006)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Good ones so far; I'm with ya on most of them.
> 
> One of my big ones that I'm surprised I haven't seen mentioned yet is rubberneckers. Trust me, folks, if there's 15 cops, EMT's, and firefighters around the accident, it's being handled and they don't need you to help. And if you're curious to the point that you're willing to cause another one by slowing down to see what's going on, you should be interested enough to watch the news that night. Please just keep on driving.
> 
> ...




Not being an EMT or Officer of the Law, and also being a witness and first responder to some situations, it is either just bent cars which is nothing new, or Hurt people, which most people really do not want to see. 

Stop the gawking, pay attention yes, and slow down for thsoe working, but do not come to a stop and look and then speed away.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 14, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> The dim people driving with their parking lights on rather than just turning their lights on. I guess they're parking down the highway. I think they think it looks cool. I see it a lot on the sportier cars and trucks. Some people are even worse and don't turn any lights on when it's dark and rainy. Saw that a lot today.
> 
> The butt-heads that toss their cigarette butts out the window. It's okay to litter as long as it's done in smaller increments?



Those are good ones!  Those are more of my peeves.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 14, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> anyone with not enough sence to pull over and let emergency cars,trucks, ambulences, etc. pass


That is always a peeve. That reminds me of something I see all the time, is people that dive for the shoulder when they don't need to. For instance the law reads to give way to the right (meaning if the emergency vehicle is behind you or you are blocking their way). What I see often is when the emergency vehicle is say in one lane (say the left) and it is clear, people in the other lanes feel compelled to slam on the brakes and dive for the shoulder (when they are not blocking or impeding the emergency vehicle at all). Geesh, the purpose is to give the emergency vehicle clearance, it doesn't mean that they are the only vehicle allowed on the road in the immediate area. Another is a two lane road where the emergency vehicle is headed one direction and not only the traffic in front of the emergency vehicle takes the should, so does the traffic in the opposite direction. What is the point in that? They aren't drunk drivers swerving into the other lane.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 14, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Makes me want to go home and get my little Jeep CJ-5 and show them that size dosen't matter - except under the hood!


My daily driver is a Jeep TJ, with some K&N and Banks Engineering mods, along with a few others.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 14, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> The dorks in the "whatever car club" that wave to each other just because their driving the same kind of car. Corvette owners are notorious for this.


Yeah, so do jeepers and bikers. Not a big deal really. Both the jeeps and bikers it goes back to the military men who started driving them in their civilian life. I guess the vette owners decided to do it for it's "cool factor". 

I will say I am guilty of it from time to time as a jeep owner.


----------



## crushing (May 14, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Yeah, so do jeepers and bikers. Not a big deal really. Both the jeeps and bikers it goes back to the military men who started driving them in their civilian life. I guess the vette owners decided to do it for it's "cool factor".
> 
> I will say I am guilty of it from time to time as a jeep owner.



Please don't tell me you have one of those so-called jeeps with the square headlights!!!

Just kidding. I don't really care about the headlights, but I think it's hilarious that some people do.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 14, 2006)

_while the Soccer Mom in the SUV can swerve and be all over the road on the cell phone going faster then the speed limit then slowing for no apparent reason just becuase they are talking more intense on the phone._

I used to joke that in my minivan that I could be up on the sidewalk hitting pedestrians and I wouldn't be stopped


----------



## Bigshadow (May 14, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me you have one of those so-called jeeps with the square headlights!!!
> 
> Just kidding. I don't really care about the headlights, but I think it's hilarious that some people do.



Nope, mine is a round eye not a square eye.


----------



## Jenna (May 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Jenna et al,
> 
> Power wins on the open road.
> 
> Also there is usually no replacement for displacement but this assumes equal skills.


Hey Rich ya big road warrior 
I'll be quick since I'm off-topic but I have to pull you up on these two points. See, you boys over there build the most frighteningly powerful but honest engines there are. BUT, firstly, all that extra capacity = extra weight = less dynamic efficiency and secondly I would say that you guys ain't got such a handle on the chassis and dynamics simply because your big expansive roads don't suit that or need it but rather demand soft and spongy springs and steering that passes if it just works rather than needing to provide the driver with any sort of feedback. SO, upshot is, your Mustang vs my client's Ferrari 360, off the line I'll see ya anyday. At mid-ranges you'll leave me for dead, I'd not have the wheeze to match ya. But if I ship your wild horse over to the Scottish highlands or for a nice spin through these European autobahns and hill passes, on the twisty bits, I'll lose ya for good and be home eating me chocolate before you roll back 

So there! And you can't reply to this because we're already off-topic, ha! So check and mate  Nah, just jokin wid ya big man, don't hit me?

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 14, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Rich ya big road warrior
> I'll be quick since I'm off-topic but I have to pull you up on these two points. See, you boys over there build the most frighteningly powerful but honest engines there are. BUT, firstly, all that extra capacity = extra weight = less dynamic efficiency and secondly I would say that you guys ain't got such a handle on the chassis and dynamics simply because your big expansive roads don't suit that or need it but rather demand soft and spongy springs and steering that passes if it just works rather than needing to provide the driver with any sort of feedback. SO, upshot is, your Mustang vs my client's Ferrari 360, off the line I'll see ya anyday. At mid-ranges you'll leave me for dead, I'd not have the wheeze to match ya. But if I ship your wild horse over to the Scottish highlands or for a nice spin through these European autobahns and hill passes, on the twisty bits, I'll lose ya for good and be home eating me chocolate before you roll back
> 
> So there! And you can't reply to this because we're already off-topic, ha! So check and mate  Nah, just jokin wid ya big man, don't hit me?
> ...



I love the curves, hence why I got cruiser bike.    I am too large for a cafe bike.   I agree that in those tight corners, the suspension is what you need, as well as hooking up off the line. 

I also I would like to drive those curves. Sounds like fun. 

BTW I am more of a Corvette man or Firebird than a Mustang.   Although the new Saturn Sky and Pontiac Soltice with the turbo charger looks good as well.


----------



## Raewyn (May 14, 2006)

If the posted speed of a highway is 55 mph, you are driving 55 mph, but the traffic all around you seems to be going 65-70 mph and you insist on being in the center of left lane, perhaps you need to _get the hell over_ to the right lane to get out of the way of the people going just over the limit.


You are on a local street, or a multi-lane street and you are in the right lane. You are either approaching an intersection (where you don't have a stop sign or stop light) or the exit of a parking lot on the right-hand side. A vehicle approaches from the right at a high rate of speed. The driver doesn't look in your direction. _*YOU HAVE NO FREAKIN' IDEA IF THIS GUY IS GOING TO STOP*_ and you panic a little, either hitting your brakes or attempting a last-minute lane change to avoid what _*could*_ be an accident only to have the idiot stop _*(maybe)*_. The _least_ you could do, you _idiot_, is look in my freakin' direction so that at least I have some sort of signal that you see me coming and _you will stop_ before I take off the nose of your car.


----------



## Raewyn (May 14, 2006)

People who think turn signals are only to remind them which way they wanted to turn. Either that or they have broken pinky fingers and can't flip the little lever. Why else would they refuse to use them? 


States that allow people to continue driving, whom, at age 17 didn't even need glasses but at age 79 are legally blind.

People, well, cars, with stinky exhaust!!!!!!


I think Ive whinged enough on this!!!   I'm sorry to say that I would be one of those people that would suffer from road rage!!


----------



## Gemini (May 15, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Also, I have a simple V6 Firebird and I play with the V8 Mustangs.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA! I don't think so.



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> SO, upshot is, your Mustang vs my client's Ferrari 360, off the line I'll see ya anyday.


 
I wouldn't want to play in the twisties, but off the line? Anyday...mwahahaha


Anyway. So's to stay on topic, When a lane is closed for whatever reason, do the zipper people. Ya know, merge together, right lane, left lane, right lane etc. It's called common courtesy. You're not going anywhere sonn, anyway.

People who turn right from the left lane.
People who turn left from the right lane.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 15, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA! I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Actually YES, I play with the Mustangs. Yes the Cobra's can pull away no problem. But, the 3800 with a manual is deceptive. You squeal your tires and I hook up and get a car length or two on you then it is a catch up, so play is the right word. It makes them work, and if they have the room they can beat me. I was playing with one guy on the express way and he had hsi GF in the car with him and at 85+ he was in the lead, but we still side by side. Yes my 6 was working harder than his 8, but I had the manual and could pick my gear and he had an automatic. At 100 he was clearly in front of me with space between our cars, but not walking away yet. At 110 MPH I ran out of steam and was crawling up to my max at 124 and he bagan to walk away. He got off at the next exit and as he was exiting he asked what I had. I told him a V6, and his GF laughed and hit me in the arm and told him he did not need to spend all that money. 

If you are lined up in a straight area and you are moving and both are manuals then the Mustang V8 is easily the winner as there is no replacement for displacement in those conditions. But, off the line if you squeal and or have to hang it out on a corner or do not hve a manual to work your car the way it can be then it changes. 

I believe that is what Jenna was trying to say is that the suspension and getting to torque to the wheels without over coming the firction force of the ground is as important if not more important, as well as the twisties and being able to downshift and engine brake as well as brake with four wheel disk, versus just mat it and go. Both are fun in their own ways.


----------



## Jenna (May 15, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to play in the twisties, but off the line? Anyday...mwahahaha


Hey Don 

Now, that there's fightin talk,  Come on now, what cards you playin??? Are you a wild horse man too??? Anyway, I'm not competitive in these things at all. I don't have to be, though I do see plenty of competition in my rearview, LOL 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn (May 15, 2006)

I absolutely hate it when people don't even bother to stop at a stop sign, and takes my right of way.  What I hate more, is when I honk at them, and they either get all mad or look at you like "what did I do?"!


----------



## Gemini (May 15, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Don
> 
> Now, that there's fightin talk,  Come on now, what cards you playin??? Are you a wild horse man too???


Um yea, sorta. Mine isn't exactly what you'd call stock. It kinda has one o' supercharger thingies and an auto with a torque converter, shift kit, a couple o' gearing and suspension mods and some other stuff I won't bore you with. It walks all over the 5.4 LS2 "F" bodies much less the little brothers. That's why I was laughing. Good point about traction though. When I first put it in, I set a record for going nowhere but sideways fast on the stock tires. I switched to Kumho's when I set it up for road racing. And I never race on the street...anymore. 

Just bustin' your chops Rich. Both the stang and FB/Camaro have decent v6 setups, are fun to drive and most importanly, easily modified.  (I can't leave anything alone...)
 



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I absolutely hate it when people don't even bother to stop at a stop sign, and takes my right of way. What I hate more, is when I honk at them, and they either get all mad or look at you like "what did I do?"!


I hear ya. I don't honk though. Just wave and smile. They get the message.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 15, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Just bustin' your chops Rich. Both the stang and FB/Camaro have decent v6 setups, are fun to drive and most importanly, easily modified.  (I can't leave anything alone...)



Yes, when my warrenty runs out, I plan on adding a super charger to mine as well. Just the Super Charger takes it from 220 hp to 250 hp. Do a stage one puley upgrade and you can run about 270 hp. Change the Intake Manifold, and get a little larger exhaust and you start to run it up another 5 to 10 hp each. Add in the stage two pulley and now you start getting into the 290's to 300's with just a little V6. Of course the fusable link then become the clutch, and it should be upgrades as well. Of course after that too much torque and or time at RPM's / Temp gets fatigue in the drive shaft so it should be upgraded as well. With the already limited slip Diff in the read it should hold for most of these mods.

The great thing is that you can do these updates, piece meal as I listed them and it is fun. 

And Yes, I do not play on the roads anymore, as I found out that even if I have my car under control, the other guy may not and he put his car sideways through an instersection that is red because he cannot stop in time. 

So, I only play on the tracks at work.  

This is what I am driving now for work: http://www.cadillac.com/cadillacjsp/model/gallery.jsp?model=xlr. It is not the "V" series and it is an automatic, where I would prefer a manual, but the market buyers all want auto's. Also the suspension is a Cadilliac, so is nice and smooth for a sports car. But not as tight as I might like it.


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> This is what I am driving now for work: http://www.cadillac.com/cadillacjsp/model/gallery.jsp?model=xlr. It is not the "V" series and it is an automatic, where I would prefer a manual, but the market buyers all want auto's. Also the suspension is a Cadilliac, so is nice and smooth for a sports car. But not as tight as I might like it.


 
That's a really nice ride!  Must suck to be you, Rich.


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Thought of another one.  Sorry if it's been mentioned already...

I hate the idiots that don't have the common decency to dim their high-beams for oncoming traffic, even after you've "flashed" them in their face.


----------



## Gemini (May 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> This is what I am driving now for work:


 
That's a beauty! After seeing that, I'll leave my daily driver out of the discussion... I guess they don't call you Rich for nuthin'!  

It's sounds like you've been doing your homework. I think you're underestimating what the blower's gonna get ya though. I picked up 105 rwhp just from that alone. My car stock with the auto was 208rwhp. If you measure yours at the tires with the 5 speed, you're probably close to 200rwhp. Not much difference than mine. I agree, you'll definately have to shore up the drive train, but the differential in the "F" body is much more substantial than the Stang. Just don't put slicks on it. 



			
				Henderson said:
			
		

> Thought of another one. Sorry if it's been mentioned already...
> 
> I hate the idiots that don't have the common decency to dim their high-beams for oncoming traffic, even after you've "flashed" them in their face.


 Nope. It hasn't and that's a good one. Another is the same guy driving behind you. I've always been tempted to install an aircraft light in my rear window just for those "special" people. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jenna (May 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> This is what I am driving now for work: http://www.cadillac.com/cadillacjsp/model/gallery.jsp?model=xlr. It is not the "V" series and it is an automatic, where I would prefer a manual, but the market buyers all want auto's. Also the suspension is a Cadilliac, so is nice and smooth for a sports car. But not as tight as I might like it.


Hey big Rich 

Bl00dy h3ll! Are you kiddin me? Wow, and look at that pricetag. Man, that's a nice ride  I'm not too familiar with the Caddys they're not so big back home but dude I gotta get to know a bit better a guy with means like yours, LOL  

OK since we're doing a show and tell - I hope this works... here's my 'ansum boy my GTR-33 V-Spec. 
http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/JennaDR2000/JenSkyline.jpg

He pulls 345 bhp and before you throw your hand up and start yakking at me, yeah I have PROOF of that off a rolling road test. What's more with power through ALL my wheels, I ain't got no trouble getting it down onto the road in a hurry. But that's the problem and I've made up my mind while I been out here that he's gotta go because he's too much of a temptation and makes me do BAD things  and I've already had my licence disqualified for 6mths and I'm already back up to 9pts worth of endorsements AGAIN for speed offences and if I'm caught again with a conviction for naughty driving ALREADY on my record, well all I'll be driving in the future is me pushbike  

Soooo... A period of enforced abstinence is well past due and I'm going back to my little baby Seicento Schumacher. I got a photo of him too but y'all will just laugh and be cruel to me but if ya wanna see him, lemme know  He's only got 1108cc but I've stripped him right down to well under 600 kilos and added a few spices to make more like the fiery italian boy he is and he's good to 60 in 7.5s which is a thrill and a buzz and still good enough to blow away the boy racers and he is happy for me to play around and push him and throw him about a bit and that's how I like to work it, ha!  And so my licence will be safe for a while I guess.

Sorry this is off topic. I blame you Rich and Don ya big petrolheads! 

Ok but as a token to the thread, I have a major problem and peeve with motorcycle couriers in London who seem to actively target wing mirrors with their bl00dy great swinging messenger bags just for the h3ll of it. Why I oughtta!! *shakes fist*

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Bigshadow (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Thought of another one.  Sorry if it's been mentioned already...
> 
> I hate the idiots that don't have the common decency to dim their high-beams for oncoming traffic, even after you've "flashed" them in their face.


That is when I turn them back on high-beam and leave them.  Me being in a Jeep with a little bit of a lift, it doesn't take them long to realize that I was serious and they dim them rather quickly.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen,

I stated I am driving it for work. Not a personal vehicle. Just something to work on and make better for those that can afford to buy one.  Which is not me at the moment.


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I stated I am driving it for work. Not a personal vehicle.


 
Irrelevant, Rich.  It still kicks ****!  When I sold at a Chevy dealership a few yrs back, and actually ended up on top of the sales board, I held the owner's feet to the fire with his offer of "winner gets choice of demo vehicle for a month".  He seemed to have forgotten the recently traded-in ZR-1!!!!!!  Yeah, baby!


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Ooh.  Ooh.  Got another one.

The people who are lack the awareness to notice the little flashing arrow in their dashboard, and therefore drive with a turn signal blinking for miles and miles.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Ooh.  Ooh.  Got another one.
> 
> The people who are lack the awareness to notice the little flashing arrow in their dashboard, and therefore drive with a turn signal blinking for miles and miles.



Hahaha...  I am *somewhat guilty* as it doesn't always turn off.  However, for me it is never miles and miles, more like yards and yards.  

Yes, that is definitely annoying.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Ooh. Ooh. Got another one.
> 
> The people who are lack the awareness to notice the little flashing arrow in their dashboard, and therefore drive with a turn signal blinking for miles and miles.


 
Newer vehicles have it in the mirror as well to get your attention.

Those with heads up sometimes give a warning in the heads up, while others have a chime if it has been on too long, or gets displayed on DIC, Digital Instrument Cluster.


----------



## Gemini (May 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Newer vehicles have it in the mirror as well to get your attention.
> 
> Those with heads up sometimes give a warning in the heads up, while others have a chime if it has been on too long, or gets displayed on DIC, Digital Instrument Cluster.


 
I rented a car that did that, but along with all the other 40 tones of "dings" we didn't know what the hell it was. (Disclaimer: My wife was driving) If they really want to make good use of the technology, why don't they just have something that says "Hey, stupid! turn off your blinker!"


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> If they really want to make good use of the technology, why don't they just have something that says "Hey, stupid! turn off your blinker!"


 
:lfao:


----------



## Bigshadow (May 16, 2006)

Ahhh, I have another one....

The impatient driver who arrogantly assumes that the safe distance that I have created between me and the vehicle ahead of me was created specifically for them (oh how nice I am) so they can squeeze betwixt us leaving themselves just mere feet of stopping distance and putting me in the nearly as unsafe distance they are so carelessly putting themselves into.

Oh another one...

The ignorant and simple minded driver who is so impatient to pull out onto the street that I am cruising on that he/she rushes to pull out in front of me lest they not get onto the road, causing me to hard brake just to keep from riding over their vehicle, never once do they realize there isn't a vehicle in sight for miles but mine.  What is so important that it couldn't wait another couple of seconds for me to pass.  If they had, they could have taken their time for they had MILES of empty road, they wouldn't have had to rush, and they wouldn't have had to put me in Emergency recovery procedures.

Can we get jeeps with a remote operated hard mount external rocket launcher with automatic targeting system?

Na.... didn't think so...


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

People who drive 10 mph below the speed limit (fine...their choice) in a no passing zone.

Then speed up so you cannot pass once it becomes a passing zone.:angry:


----------



## Bigshadow (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> People who drive 10 mph below the speed limit (fine...their choice) in a no passing zone.
> 
> Then speed up so you cannot pass once it becomes a passing zone.:angry:


Yep!  It seems they do it as soon as they see you starting to pass...


Also, when travelling on the interstates (cruise control engaged), I pass a driver who is running about 5 MPH slower.  So as I approach, I pass.  When I get ahead of them, I slide back over and continue to leave them. Then later, they decide to speed up and pass me, then get in front of me then slow down to the speed that they were 10 minutes and 15 miles ago. So the process repeats yet again.  This is very annoying.


----------



## Gemini (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> People who drive 10 mph below the speed limit (fine...their choice) in a no passing zone.
> 
> Then speed up so you cannot pass once it becomes a passing zone.:angry:


 
I see that one EVERYDAY on the drive home!


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Also, when travelling on the interstates (cruise control engaged), I pass a driver who is running about 5 MPH slower. So as I approach, I pass. When I get ahead of them, I slide back over and continue to leave them. Then later, they decide to speed up and pass me, then get in front of me then slow down to the speed that they were 10 minutes and 15 miles ago. So the process repeats yet again. This is very annoying.


 
Interstate Leap Frog!! What fun!


----------



## Lisa (May 16, 2006)

This morning, while driving to work I was on an 80 km/h street here in my fair city.  It was me and one other driver, we were totally alone but for some unknown reason to me, she decided that she needed to travel 3 feet from my back bumper.  I was so PO'd that I decided that I would get her to pass me and slowly started taking my foot off of the gas pedal to slow down.  Well, apparently, I was a complete inconsiderate ***** for not understanding her reasons to be driving right up my *** and it caused her to have to pass me while giving me the finger. :shrug:

Go figure.


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

People who will drive around the parking lot at the grocery store or shopping mall for 10 minutes waiting for a close space to open up instead of walking an extra 150 feet.

*Of course I exclude the elderly and those with limited mobility from this scenario*


----------



## Gemini (May 16, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> This morning, while driving to work I was on an 80 km/h street here in my fair city. It was me and one other driver, we were totally alone but for some unknown reason to me, she decided that she needed to travel 3 feet from my back bumper. I was so PO'd that I decided that I would get her to pass me and slowly started taking my foot off of the gas pedal to slow down. Well, apparently, I was a complete inconsiderate ***** for not understanding her reasons to be driving right up my *** and it caused her to have to pass me while giving me the finger. :shrug:
> 
> Go figure.


 
She was probably too busy putting her make up on and you made her have to stop for a sec and actually drive the car. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> People who will drive around the parking lot at the grocery store or shopping mall for 10 minutes waiting for a close space to open up instead of walking an extra 150 feet.
> 
> *Of course I exclude the elderly and those with limited mobility from this scenario*


Yes, the parking lot vultures.  :rofl:


----------



## Kacey (May 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> People who will drive around the parking lot at the grocery store or shopping mall for 10 minutes waiting for a close space to open up instead of walking an extra 150 feet.
> 
> *Of course I exclude the elderly and those with limited mobility from this scenario*



The times that this *truly* annoys me is when I see people do it at a workout facility - with the noted exceptions, along with those with small children - I mean, c'mon - if you're going to *work out*, the what's a few extra feet to get into the building?


----------



## Kreth (May 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> This morning, while driving to work I was on an 80 km/h street here in my fair city. It was me and one other driver, we were totally alone but for some unknown reason to me, she decided that she needed to travel 3 feet from my back bumper. I was so PO'd that I decided that I would get her to pass me and slowly started taking my foot off of the gas pedal to slow down. Well, apparently, I was a complete inconsiderate ***** for not understanding her reasons to be driving right up my *** and it caused her to have to pass me while giving me the finger. :shrug:
> 
> Go figure.


Usually when someone rides my bumper like that, I will be a courteous driver and help them test their brakes... :uhyeah:


----------



## bluemtn (May 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Usually when someone rides my bumper like that, I will be a courteous driver and help them test their brakes... :uhyeah:


 
I hear you!  I'm the same way-  slow down naturally, wait a minute and speed back up to original speed (I make sure it's a no pass zone).  They usually get the hint.  I also really hate it when they get mad at you for not riding the person's bumper that is in front of you, and deems it necessary to ride your bumper.  My car isn't that big, so it's not like they wouldn't see the other car, especially when you go around turns and hills.


----------



## Kreth (May 17, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I hear you! I'm the same way- slow down naturally, wait a minute and speed back up to original speed (I make sure it's a no pass zone).


I'm not that nice. I get right on my brakes. If they do hit me, all I have to do is tell the reporting officer that I thought I saw a dog out of the corner of my eye. Then they're at fault for following too closely.


----------



## Kacey (May 20, 2006)

People who run stop lights... especially the idiot with a death wish I saw today:  I was facing west, and the cross-traffic was going north and south - 3 lanes in each direction.  The light turned, the car facing me going east began to cross the southbound side (I was waiting to turn left) and the car next to me began to cross the northbound lanes, when this idiot came screaming across the intersection going north in the far left lane... then stopped to yell at people for daring to honk at her... in the middle of the intersection.  Yeesh...


----------



## Swordlady (May 20, 2006)

One of my biggest driving pet peeves?  It's when the person in front of me _stops_ to chat with some friend on the street - and there's no way around them.  Happens a LOT in the city.  I wait a few seconds, then tap on my horn a couple times to get their attention.

Oh yeah...people who don't use their turn signals and suddenly cut in front of me also get on my nerves.


----------



## Kacey (May 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> One of my biggest driving pet peeves?  It's when the person in front of me _stops_ to chat with some friend on the street - and there's no way around them.  Happens a LOT in the city.  I wait a few seconds, then tap on my horn a couple times to get their attention.



That happened to me today - I live across the street from a park, and this group of friends came for a picnic - the last one drove up just as I was driving up behind her, and her friends all came to talk in the street.  One of her friends looked at me and said something to the driver, and then they all just stood there and talked - when she did move, they all looked at me like "what, aren't you going to thank us for getting out of your way?"



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...people who don't use their turn signals and suddenly cut in front of me also get on my nerves.



That, and people who see my turn signal and suddenly move up because I might get in front of them, and slow them down by *5 whole seconds*!


----------

